# Costo escalates after eating?



## ArtistLady (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello. Glad I found this group. Thanks for being here. I was DXed with Fibromyalgia in 1992. And costochondritis in 2003. I also have an interstitial lung disease. Right now I'm in a costo severe episode that has lasted 4 days. The pain meds I'm on aren't doing it, the 2 lidoderm patches I have on helped take the edge off. I thought I finally had it under control until I had a small meal. Bland pasta and half a chicken breast. The pain is back 2 fold. Especially running through my chest from the sternum to my back in between my shoulder blades, running up the sides of my neck. My question;Has anyone else noticed an escalation of their costo after a meal. I do have an esophageal stricture and GERD. It's so hard to figure out if this is costo, GERD, or a combination of the two. Any thoughts? I'm about ready to go to the ER if this pain doesn't come down a notch. I know pain raises ones blood pressure. Thanks, Artist Lady.


----------



## KevronRunningFromTheRuns (Jul 26, 2012)

ArtistLady said:


> Hello. Glad I found this group. Thanks for being here. I was DXed with Fibromyalgia in 1992. And costochondritis in 2003. I also have an interstitial lung disease. Right now I'm in a costo severe episode that has lasted 4 days. The pain meds I'm on aren't doing it, the 2 lidoderm patches I have on helped take the edge off. I thought I finally had it under control until I had a small meal. Bland pasta and half a chicken breast. The pain is back 2 fold. Especially running through my chest from the sternum to my back in between my shoulder blades, running up the sides of my neck. My question;Has anyone else noticed an escalation of their costo after a meal. I do have an esophageal stricture and GERD. It's so hard to figure out if this is costo, GERD, or a combination of the two. Any thoughts? I'm about ready to go to the ER if this pain doesn't come down a notch. I know pain raises ones blood pressure. Thanks, Artist Lady.


I recommend seeing a doctor about this...it doesn't sound like costo or gerd to me. It could be something like laryngopharyngeal reflux but it could be something more serious with your lungs or heart (pain shooting up the sides of the neck + chest pain is definitely a warning sign). Make sure to write down whatever other sx your having, especially if you go to the ER (cough, horseness, fever, etc), since they are sometimes in a rush. Also be careful with the lidoderm, its relatively easy to OD on it, and it can mess with your heart, possibly causing some of your symptoms. At the ER they should be able to give you a safer more effective pain killer. But definitely please get this checked out soon and don't rely on the internet.


----------

